# mplayer make fails



## inkanush (Jun 8, 2010)

Good day to all

Is there anybody who knows why mplayer doesn't build and sign such error?

```
"config.mak", line 4: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 830: warning: duplicate script for target "%.o" ignored
"Makefile", line 833: warning: duplicate script for target "%.o" ignored
"Makefile", line 836: warning: duplicate script for target "%.o" ignored
Error expanding embedded variable.
```

./configure is passing ok


----------



## hydra (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi inkanush, it seems you are trying to build mplayer on your own. FreeBSD can do that for you !  See how.


----------



## inkanush (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes thats it - I downloaded last sources of mplayer from official site. Anyway you mean that I should install it from packages? Is there any step-by-step manual how to compile from sources?


----------



## zeiz (Jun 8, 2010)

```
# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer && make install clean
```
It will be compiled from source


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2010)

(if you have an up-to-date ports tree)


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 8, 2010)

I tend to use the distfiles which are stored on Edd Barret's (OpenBSD mplayer maintainer) web server.

http://theunixzoo.co.uk/distfiles/mplayer-export-snapshot-20100602.tar.bz2

These compile pretty well for me.


----------



## hydra (Jun 9, 2010)

You can either use a package or compile it using the "ports". The handbook provides a step-by-step manual how to do this stuff, just read the handbook.


----------

